# shortening address path



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

my address path now shows C:\users\(username)\document\(folder name)

Can I cut that down to just the folder name?

This is especially annoying when I have several open folders/files on the task bar, each one showing C:\users.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why or where do you need to use the full path?


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

Triple6 said:


> Why or where do you need to use the full path?


I don't, ever (at least I don't think I ever do). It happened after I switched to Windows 10.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you save to a folder or want to open a file you can go directly to Documents using the favorite or libraries on the left hand side that should be listed in Explorer or in the save dialog box.


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I don't understand.

I don't want to have to do something every time I save a file. Before I had windows 10, the address on the the top bar would automatically just show the open file, and so would the little window of the open file on the bottom bar.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you also have the "Libraries" being used?

What program and version are you saving these files from?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

But it doesn't matter what the path says at the top. Show us a screenshot of what you are seeing.

Here's a screenshot from Word:









Note the folders on the left hand side, those are the easy and quick way to save or browser folders in common folders such as Documents.


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I was unable to get that window on your screen shot. When I googled 'Documents Library, Microsoft Word', the Windows 7 version came up.

However, here are the screen shots: 

That long one at the top of the screen - all I want is "summer 2008", but, more annoying, the task bar showing a number of "c:\users". I want it to show just the particular file/folder - in this case "summer 2008"


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, but what program are you using that you are seeing this?

With Windows there's always more than one way to do something,


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I actually found a way: This PC > File > Options > View > uncheck the "full path".

But thank you anyway!

However, I have another small(?) problem: the text under the icons on my desktop is barely legible, unless I put my mouse on it, in which case the icon appears framed, on a blue background with white text.

Can I make that icons and text always, naturally, look like that?

Can I make that icons and text always, naturally, look like that?

If not, how about making at least the text legible: black-lined white text of normal size.

I'm attaching a picture of my desktop.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So the fonts just look like they have a border on your desktop too? That's odd. Did you load any custom themes? Sometimes that happens as a result of the screen resolution or a zoom has been applied, or even a missing graphics driver, right click on the desktop and choose Display Settings. Then there is a slider there for "Change the Size of text...." adjust that and see if it helps. You can also click on "Advanced Display Settings" below that and adjust the screen resolution, the optimal setting is the highest one. Below that there is a setting for "Clear Type" and "Advanced sizing of text", you can see if any of that helps. Also on that screen is the option for "Display Adapter Properties", there it will list Adapter Type, what does it list for that?


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I tried your suggestions, and finally experimented with turning off "high contrast" - which worked!!! (no idea why). I then changed the icon text size (control panel > optimize visual display > change size of text > icons (10 and bold). I'm attaching a copy of the desktop now - what a difference!

But thank you anyway, you led me into the right direction.


----------

